# Game thread NOK VS POR



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

So far the blazers are sucking. Nok has scored the last 13 in a row. Score 5 to 13


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Zbo's matador defense is in full effect. 

2 of 9 shooting for the Blazers so far. We need a shooter.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Nice 4 point play


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

They need to keep it relatively close. Don't try to win the game now... just hang around.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice 3 by Roy, assist Zach.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Roy is quite off the mark so far tonight.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

19-18 NO . . . Blazers keeping it close with some 3's. Can't rely on that all night. Might be a good night to go to Sergio early and see if they can get some easy baskets.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

29-25 Hornets after one.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Not a bad first quarter. Roy stayed aggressive, which was good. I hope he continues to shoot as the game goes on.

Will be interesting to see what we get out of Raef LaFrentz tonight.


----------



## fer (Dec 6, 2006)

uh what a shame, nba´s scoreboard isnt working, yahoo´s one either, is there any live shoutcast- online radio stations?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

http://sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Dixon just got an offensive rebound that did not just bounce to him, he fought for it. Funny. Then he turned it over.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

No Lamarcus tonight. How ugly was the beginning of the 
2nd quarter with Jamal & Raef in there together?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Questionable continuation there.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Big moment here; Portland could get swept out of this game if they're not careful.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

Samuel said:


> Questionable continuation there.


Yeah, that's one of about 5 calls so far that haven't gone our way. Sucks to be on the road.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Bad calls could be the difference in this one.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

That was a very important sequence right there. Cuts the lead from 8 to 2.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

48-46 NO at the half. Nice 6-0 run to finish the quarter by the Blazers.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Magloire has improved his game a lot since the beginning of the season...

We need to get rid of Dixon for anything we can get...

Udoka is the perfect glue guy...

I think McMillan's distribution of point guard minutes is fair.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland really didn't take advantage of free throws in the first half, missing 5 of 12 shots.

Roy leads the Blazers with 3 assists.

Nate going with the starters a lot tonight, with Sergio and Webster getting just 6 minutes a piece in the first half. I can only imagine what will happen when Outlaw and Aldridge have to compete for time in a few days.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Portland really didn't take advantage of free throws in the first half, missing 5 of 12 shots.
> 
> Roy leads the Blazers with 3 assists.
> 
> Nate going with the starters a lot tonight, with Sergio and Webster getting just 6 minutes a piece in the first half. I can only imagine what will happen when Outlaw and Aldridge have to compete for time in a few days.


Well Sergio and Webster weren't playing very well. taking bad shots and not getting the ball to the right locations. 

When is Outlaw coming back?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> When is Outlaw coming back?


"Early Feb - Ankle - 1/23/07"


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Man, this officiating crew is simply awful. Late whistles, non-calls...

Portland better get in a groove offensively so it doesn't end up mattering.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

A good call and we get the lead!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Oi, Joel is seriously deficient at the foul line.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on, Ime, you're not Sergio!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Nice swing!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Jack has been playing very sub-par lately...I think Sergio should come in now. And for the love of my voice box..PASS THE BALL QUICKER ZACH!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Zach needs to make better use of the shot clock tonight. If he started his spin/drive thing earlier, he might have enough time to dump it off to someone else if the defensive pressure is turned up.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Now that was a terrible shot selection by Zach.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

nok may have the worst pa-music system ever...they copied outlaw's the good/bad/ugly theme for david west, they play en vouge's MMMBOP after a free throw=annyoing as hell, and they even play who let the dogs out? LOL garage stuff.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Part of the problem is no one moves so Zach can pass to them. The same thing happens to Roy at times as well. People need to move without the ball against a zone like this.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hey Zach, that's free throws... idiot.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sergio please.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

please bench jarrett jack, he has absoutely no control of the offense. I love the kid, but it's Spanish Chocolate time. And another no call on CHandler...it's 5-8 out there boys...tough to win like that.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Yet another big moment here. A few more baskets and the Hornets have complete control of the game.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

yea..and Nate leaves everyone in for pretty much the whole period so they will be tired in the 4th...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Excellent assist from Zach!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Sergio enter


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

It almost seems unfair for the other team when Sergio's playing.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I love how nok has only 2 team fouls this quarter....geez


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Sergio comes in and has two nice plays. Meanwhile, Jack seems to be getting worse by the game.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> Sergio enter


there can be only one highlander.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Sergio es el future!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That was a ugly FT attempt!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Bummer that's going to count as a TO.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

damn mike rice, does he always have to jinx our guys at the foul line? I swear dude never shuts up.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> damn mike rice, does he always have to jinx our guys at the foul line? I swear dude never shuts up.


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

C'mon Serg


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sergio sure looks fresh.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

ARGH...Dixon......ARGH..I can't wait till we draft your replacement.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Dixon kinda made up for his woeful offensive possession a moment ago.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on, Dixon, at least keep track of the shot clock.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy Cow, Dixon did something good


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That makes up for it a little.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

****!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Sergio got lucky there.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

J U M P B A L L!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

how are we losing to THIS team? They suck without Peja and Paul....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm amazed we are still in this game..we are missing gimmies like the one martell and zach jsut had and they are getting a bunch of calls...we need to make a push here though.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We miss Aldridge some, but we should still beat this team.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

case and point with the breaks...ime's in and out three..good gracious.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I had went back to look at a play a while back and forgot to go forward so I was a couple mins behind all this time.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Is Dixon really the guy Portland should be turning to at a crucial moment in the game?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> how are we losing to THIS team? They suck without Peja and Paul....


Actually, they are 6-4 in there last 10, and 12-10 overall at home. They're not that bad. Especially when David West is knocking down 18 footers all night.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

And that's the game, folks.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Can't let long rebounds get away from you? If they happen they happen. Just the breaks tonite.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hard to play defense against a team hitting their outside shots like that.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Strange that Juan Dixon is in there.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

They've been hot and we've been cold as all ****.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Wow, Nate just pulled Jack for Sergio in crunch time, that's a first.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

A few stops right here would really come in handy.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Verro said:


> Wow, Nate just pulled Jack for Sergio in crunch time, that's a first.


Yeah there was pretty much no excuse for his bad pass.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

****!!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

BTW, it looks like Phoenix' streak is about to come to an end.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

wow..i love how someone ****ty from the opposing team loves to have their best night ever against us..tonight's winner...j pargo...guy is nbdl material and hitting everything..I just don't get it.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> wow..i love how someone ****ty from the opposing team loves to have their best night ever against us..tonight's winner...j pargo...guy is nbdl material and hitting everything..I just don't get it.


He's so bad that Portland was about to pick him up this summer.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Actually, they are 6-4 in there last 10, and 12-10 overall at home. They're not that bad. Especially when David West is knocking down 18 footers all night.


No they are THAT bad..David West and who? Bottom line is we lost to another bad team...DAMNITT why is Dixon shooting AGAIN?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Samuel said:


> He's so bad that Portland was about to pick him up this summer.


we also tried to pick up aaron miles and where is he?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> we also tried to pick up aaron miles and where is he?


My point is, Jannero Pargo isn't dogmeat. You're just frustrated.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

He may not be dogmeat, but he was acting like gilbert ****ing arenas out there with his one foot fall away bank shots and 18 footer after contested 18 footer...dude got hot for his one time this year and it happened vs. us.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Roy Sergio and Udoka= the only bright spots tonight. Joel played well but dude fouls so much we don't get to see very much of him. I am just getting sick and tired of the zach offense. If we are going to dump it into him time after time at least use quicker passing, I could've sworn I saw Mighty Mouse out there night dressed as Zach. Dixon is becomming the new Derek Anderson thinking he is MJ n ****. He is a good shot up shooter, I like him in that role. But then he thinks he's the **** and tries to score in the paint or off the dribble and he just can't.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> He may not be dogmeat, but he was acting like gilbert ****ing arenas out there with his one foot fall away bank shots and 18 footer after contested 18 footer...dude got hot for his one time this year and it happened vs. us.


Pargo has always been a volume scorer. This isn't a new thing, he's done that to a lot of teams.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Samuel said:


> My point is, Jannero Pargo isn't dogmeat. You're just frustrated.


http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo/index.html?nav=page
the mighty Pargo is averaging 10.7 ppg and a red hot total of 13 points in the past 3 games....every dog has their day I guess. It just wans't our night from the get-go.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

helooooo joel where are you. why did we going small against a team that was killing us inside


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> *Roy Sergio and Udoka= the only bright spots tonight.* Joel played well but dude fouls so much we don't get to see very much of him. I am just getting sick and tired of the zach offense. If we are going to dump it into him time after time at least use quicker passing, I could've sworn I saw Mighty Mouse out there night dressed as Zach. Dixon is becomming the new Derek Anderson thinking he is MJ n ****. He is a good shot up shooter, I like him in that role. But then he thinks he's the **** and tries to score in the paint or off the dribble and he just can't.


Ime was the only player that had a better shooting percentage, of any player taking at least 5 shots, than Zach. Zach also had 12 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, and 0 TOs. So if you are to include anyone besides Ime of bright spots it'd have to be Zach.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo/index.html?nav=page
> the mighty Pargo is averaging 10.7 ppg


Which is more than all but 3 of the Blazers.

I picked him up on my fantasy team when Paul got injured and he's been in the middle of the pack since.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> wow..i love how someone ****ty from the opposing team loves to have their best night ever against us..tonight's winner...j pargo...guy is nbdl material and hitting everything..I just don't get it.


Go check out some of his numbers from this season. He's not as bad as many of us may have thought early on this year.

Not bad as in a few +20 point games here and there.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> we also tried to pick up aaron miles and where is he?



Living by me...well, my parents.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

mgb said:


> Ime was the only player that had a better shooting percentage, of any player taking at least 5 shots, than Zach. Zach also had 12 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, and 0 TOs. So if you are to include anyone besides Ime of bright spots it'd have to be Zach.


Zach was pretty decent tonight, I am just tired of him holding onto the ball for so long, it just ruins possesions. Either shoot or pass, its not htat otugh of a decision.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Zach was pretty decent tonight, I am just tired of him holding onto the ball for so long, it just ruins possesions. Either shoot or pass, its not htat otugh of a decision.


He holds the ball to draw the double team, which can take 6-10 secs depending on the defense strategy. Since it takes Jack an average of 10-12 secs to bring it up court and deliver it to him, you are correct in that time is of the essence.

BUT, after drawing the double, he still needs someone to actually move their feet a bit to get open.

Or should he simply throw it to opposing players?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> He holds the ball to draw the double team, which can take 6-10 secs depending on the defense strategy. Since it takes Jack an average of 10-12 secs to bring it up court and deliver it to him, you are correct in that time is of the essence.
> 
> BUT, after drawing the double, he still needs someone to actually move their feet a bit to get open.
> 
> Or should he simply throw it to opposing players?


That is so true and the same thing happens to Roy. He at times holds the ball waiting too. But Zach will run over for the screen and a lot of times Roy will do the same for Zach.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Terrible defensive game tonight. Very lack-luster play both on offense and defense. 

Ime played fairly well but that was about it. Zack made a few shots but was very unenergenic on severl tip-ins and point blank range. 

When the team is not shooting free throws well you can bet there is little concentration. These are supposed to be professionals and many of you could shoot FT better than they can! 

Terribly disappointing game tonight.

gatorpops


----------

